# Best driver?



## MrFlowers (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, new to thIS forum, but not the forum world. I am just starting varsity golf for my high school, and I do decently, in about a year I will release what I am shooting . Anyway, I have a Green Monster, and a 8-10 year old Maxfli driver right now, and I am in the market for a new one. I have been using a TaylorMade RocketBallZ for a couple days (its a demo from my golf course) I like it, but wondering what else out there may be good for me. I deffinetly need a stiff shaft, I swing pretty good. Sorry I cannot give much more info, I am just not sure of everything. So basically if you have some input I would love to have it. Thanks guys.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The best driver for any golfer is the one that allows that golfer to hit the ball for reasonable distance, while also keeping the ball in decent playing shape. That driver for the golfer could come from a used bargain bin for $10, or from a pro shop for $700. In other words the best driver for a golfer is one that fits that golfer's swing. This, assuming the golfer has a decent swing. If the golfer does not have a decent swing, very few, if any drivers will work consistently well for the golfer.


----------

